

Show HN: Early Adopter cred from your Twitter & Facebook IDs - feldmanr
http://earlynerd.info/
Your Early Nerd Score is a measure of how much of an early adopter you are. Low user-ids have always been a key piece of geek cred. Your score is just your percentile for each service, note that it may change over time as our data set grows.<p>Who made Early Nerd
This is a quick hack by pkamali (@peeter on Twitter) and feldmanr (@ronfeldman on Twitter).
======
lowglow
I remember reading a quote that facebook IDs don't even come in any particular
order now. So how does this determine if I'm an early adopter of fb?

~~~
feldmanr
There's a comment string below discussing that very point. While not
completely linear, there's definitely a somewhat linear path for the IDs,
although it's distorted by who was in college when Facebook was college-only.
Feel free to join in below with ideas of how to better parse the Facebook IDs.

------
synnik
Could you set it up so we can input our own Facebook ID instead of having to
grant your app access?

I personally have the entire app platform disabled on my account, and do not
intend to turn it back on.

~~~
jc4p
On that note, why does the Facebook connection ask to access data at anytime
and to post on my wall? It seems like all you'd be interested in would be my
id and friends ids, which are both public once you have my id.

~~~
pkamali
Thanks for the feedback. The only reason it's used, so we can refresh your
connections and thus your score if someone else comes back to your page. Maybe
not a critical feature...

------
zeratul
Good exercise.

Note to self: they got the data; they didn't add much value; they presented
the data with fairly clean design; it could be argued that this is a data
mining web app but there is a flaw if the plan is to produce income by
engaging the user.

Note to feldmanr: <http://www.programmableweb.com/> says that there is 4535
APIs. It's not even possible to read the documentation for a subset of them to
figure out whether you can get an incremental user ID or not. But even if you
did and even if you used some of them you are just producing a fun fact.
Hardly a reason to come back for more. Yet, the exercise is a worth while; one
gains knowledge about heterogeneous nature of web APIs - a skill necessary to
build profitable data mining web apps. Please, do come back with an idea that
can clearly retain your users beyond single visit.

~~~
feldmanr
Thanks! Our intention wasn't to build a sticky web service, but a simple hack
that took a few days. We thought it was interesting data to see about
ourselves and thought we'd share it with the community. Might it turn into
something more? Perhaps, but this is just a simple proof of concept. We know
(and like) Programmable Web, but as you said, no simple way to filter about
user ID info.

We enjoy simple hacks that people produce that give me a few minutes of fun or
some interesting piece of info. We try not to take ourselves too seriously all
the time.

------
dvanduzer
AOL in this list would make a lot more sense if it could track how long it's
been since you deleted your account.

~~~
feldmanr
Did you try clicking it? you might be surprised.

~~~
dvanduzer
Hahaha, zinged.

edit: The elusive three digit earlynerd.info userid.

------
jey

      Authorize Early Nerd to use your account?
    
      This application will be able to:
        Read Tweets from your timeline.
        See who you follow, and follow new people.
        Update your profile.
        Post Tweets for you.
    

No thanks.

~~~
pkamali
Thanks for letting us know this is an issue. We wish the permission settings
were more granular in the Twitter API, so we could turn most of this off..

------
mpgoetz
What no ICQ early adopter cred? In all seriousness, I'm surprised at some of
the people that are ahead of me on my list. I have a friend that is in the 5
digit range for Twitter IDs.....

~~~
feldmanr
I actually wanted to include ICQ! I had an early ID there, although can't find
it anymore. Stopped signing in, was just full of SPAM...

------
feldmanr
@handler Thanks. We hacked this together pretty quickly and were surprised
that nobody had done something like this simply using User IDs. We think it's
pretty fun.

------
feldmanr
Would love feedback on what people think, features to add, etc. Link is at
<http://earlynerd.info>

~~~
rhc2104
Facebook's user id system is not linear (although it used to be so on a per-
school basis)

[http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-history-of-Facebooks-
user-I...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-history-of-Facebooks-user-ID-
numbering-system?q=facebook+user+id)

~~~
feldmanr
Interesting. We had some idea it wasn't totally linear but thought that the
numbers (particularly for those that joined after college) had some validity.
Do you have any thoughts on how to come up with a better algorithm given
Facebook's ID system?

------
garethsprice
Fun! Especially like the chart showing who of my friends are the earliest
adopters - that's a really interesting metric, it wasn't who I thought it
would be either.

Nice work.

Edit: How about hitting Google's Usenet archives to find out who the _real_
early adopters are? (search via e-mail address)

------
svmegatron
"Just kidding, Grandpa!" Ha ha ha! Get off my lawn.

~~~
feldmanr
Who would have thought? No Oauth for Aol....

------
aphistic
Where's my geek cred from my Steam Id?!

------
handler
ooh nice, never seen anyone do something clever using that information before.

o/\o

